# Wondering if I can do both on my truck or not



## greasemonkey136 (Sep 27, 2016)

I have a 03 ram 2500 and was wondering if anyone runs a plow with an aftermarket heavy duty front bumper on their truck, was looking at the ranch hand tough country rancher front bumper but I also want to get a plow for my truck, didn't know if it was possible to run a plow with that style bumper on the truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It is very possible, I had a Buckstop on my F350 King Ranch and have another Buckstop on my '14 RAM. 

Both required modification however.


----------



## greasemonkey136 (Sep 27, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It is very possible, I had a Buckstop on my F350 King Ranch and have another Buckstop on my '14 RAM.
> 
> Both required modification however.


What kind of modifications?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

greasemonkey136 said:


> What kind of modifications?


Hopefully Buffylo will see this as he has a Ranchhand and Boss on his, not sure if his required modifications.

For mine, with an old style Blizzard with removable headlights, my push beam had to be extended forward. I could have mounted the headlights on the bumper, but I didn't want to.

Maybe I'll get ambitious and post a picture.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe I'll get ambitious and post a picture.


Ho boy, this will be just like "show'en tell"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer said:


> Ho boy, this will be just like "show'en tell"


Keep it in your pants..........


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok guys, keep it on topic please...no need to derail every discussion or discuss inappropriate things

thanks


----------



## jmoriweb (Aug 13, 2004)

The issue with bigger bumpers is that when the extend further out, the plow will hit the bumper when it is raised up. There is a solution, depending on the type of brackets you have. I extended my plow bracket out using heavy duty steel plates that I drilled holes to line up with the truck and additional holes to extend the brackets out. It worked like a charm and since the steel is much thicker than the existing bracket, it is extremely strong. The plow dealer was impressed and asked if they could copy it. Took a while to drill the holes so I sent it to a machine shop to drill them as I went through 2 bits but it was worth it.


----------



## greasemonkey136 (Sep 27, 2016)

jmoriweb said:


> The issue with bigger bumpers is that when the extend further out, the plow will hit the bumper when it is raised up. There is a solution, depending on the type of brackets you have. I extended my plow bracket out using heavy duty steel plates that I drilled holes to line up with the truck and additional holes to extend the brackets out. It worked like a charm and since the steel is much thicker than the existing bracket, it is extremely strong. The plow dealer was impressed and asked if they could copy it. Took a while to drill the holes so I sent it to a machine shop to drill them as I went through 2 bits but it was worth it.


I don't have a plow currently I was looking at the Western Wideout or the new Boss EXT but I'm not sure if those are the ones I actually want or not.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

jmoriweb said:


> The issue with bigger bumpers is that when the extend further out, the plow will hit the bumper when it is raised up. There is a solution, depending on the type of brackets you have. I extended my plow bracket out using heavy duty steel plates that I drilled holes to line up with the truck and additional holes to extend the brackets out. It worked like a charm and since the steel is much thicker than the existing bracket, it is extremely strong. The plow dealer was impressed and asked if they could copy it. Took a while to drill the holes so I sent it to a machine shop to drill them as I went through 2 bits but it was worth it.


So much wrong with this I don't know where to start. Mounting the plow is the issue, the headgear is closet to the truck. If the bumper sticks out too far you will never get the headgear to clear it. Next almost all lifting stops are on the headgear, so I don't see how the plow would be able to hit the bumper. Thicker steel is great but the thinner steel you are mounting those pieces to will be taking all the stress. Pretty much working as a lever pulling on the original mount. So any extension of plow mount should also be attached to truck frame, not just the mount. Lastly, get a can of cutting oil and slow the speed of drill and quality drill bits help.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

jmoriweb said:


> The issue with bigger bumpers is that when the extend further out, the plow will hit the bumper when it is raised up. There is a solution, depending on the type of brackets you have. I extended my plow bracket out using heavy duty steel plates that I drilled holes to line up with the truck and additional holes to extend the brackets out. It worked like a charm and since the steel is much thicker than the existing bracket, it is extremely strong. The plow dealer was impressed and asked if they could copy it. Took a while to drill the holes so I sent it to a machine shop to drill them as I went through 2 bits but it was worth it.


Need to find a different machine shop. These plates are hot rolled and not really a big deal to drill this stuff. Slow, backgear and fluid. I used the ancor cutting paste. Works good. No stink.
T.J.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hopefully Buffylo will see this as he has a Ranchhand and Boss on his, not sure if his required modifications.
> 
> For mine, with an old style Blizzard with removable headlights, my push beam had to be extended forward. I could have mounted the headlights on the bumper, but I didn't want to.


I built a bumper for my '97 when I was running a Meyer EZ Classic mount.
When I got the Boss I put the OEM bumper back on with hopes of building another bummer to work around/with the Boss HG.

My'15 has a Ranchhand Grill Guard not the full bumper. Haven't put a mount on it and doubt I will. If I was to the mount only has to move forward aboot 2.75" to work.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

My opinion = if you want the truck to look cool put the bumper on it. If you want a functional truck to make you money put the plow on it. Not both. Just sayin'


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ktfbgb said:


> My opinion = if you want the truck to look cool put the bumper on it. If you want a functional truck to make you money put the plow on it. Not both. Just sayin'


Crap, I have both. I'm not kewl or making money.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ktfbgb said:


> My opinion = if you want the truck to look cool put the bumper on it. If you want a functional truck to make you money put the plow on it. Not both. Just sayin'


I prefer a bumper that cover the whole frontend of a pickup for the sole purpose of protection. There's a herd of Elk that hang oot by me from September - June, Mule deer on the roads, Wild Turkeys and occasionally livestock on the road because the Elk broke the fences. Had numerous close calls when it comes to Elk and livestock, tagged a couple Muley's and Wild Turkeys.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Crap, I have both. I'm not kewl or making money.





BUFF said:


> I prefer a bumper that cover the whole frontend of a pickup for the sole purpose of protection. There's a herd of Elk that hang oot by me from September - June, Mule deer on the roads, Wild Turkeys and occasionally livestock on the road because the Elk broke the fences. Had numerous close calls when it comes to Elk and livestock, tagged a couple Muley's and Wild Turkeys.


lol wasn't trying to start an argument. I just said it was my opinion.

We have the same problem here Buff. I've been lucky enough not to hit anything yet but know a ton of people that have.

Mark wasn't saying anything against it was just my opinion. And everyone knows your much cooler than I am, probably make more money than me too lol.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Just always drive with your plow on that way it always looks cool and if you hit something it will be just as good of protection as a bumper. 
Plus side is you never have to hook up before it snows too.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

BRL1 said:


> Just always drive with your plow on that way it always looks cool and if you hit something it will be just as good of protection as a bumper.
> Plus side is you never have to hook up before it snows too.


That's a great idea. Plus I have a V plow so it would just roll the elk to the side and help with wind drag on the highway!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ktfbgb said:


> That's a great idea. Plus I have a V plow so it would just roll the elk to the side and help with wind drag on the highway!


I was hoping for that but instead a prostrate exam was almost performed with the tip of the V.......


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

seriously guys? c'mon now


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> seriously guys? c'mon now


Derailed... every time!!! :laughing:


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> seriously guys? c'mon now


We have to fill your time somehow


----------

